# Best placement for direct port w/m nozzles



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Where would be the best place for the direct port nozzles on a 1.8t manifold? I have seen pics of them on the bottom of the flange at the end of the runners. I have seen them halfway between the plenum and end of the runners and I have seen them pointing at each of the runners on the end of the plenum. I have done some reading and have heard that the ones on the plenum would be the best, but i see that USRT has a pic of them on the flange at the end of the runners as well as someone who has it on the plenum on their site. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## shaft6s9 (Oct 11, 2008)

What size nozzles going to use???


----------



## Bunruh (Mar 21, 2013)

Planning on running the 30cc from usrt.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[HR][/HR]


Bunruh said:


> Planning on running the 30cc from usrt.


You want it as close to the ports as possible.
U


----------

